# Probate Query



## robbie00 (7 Sep 2010)

Hi I hope I am posting this in the correct place. 

My father passed away and he didnt leave any will. I was looking at doing the probate myself. I have already transferred the home into my mothers name. 

I know there is a small amount owed on a credit card, funeral expenses to be paid and there is shares, a lump sum and a car to be used to value the estate. 

Has anyone done something like this before would it be simple for me to do or would I be best to get a solicitor to complete the probate on the will. Also any ideas how much the cost of probate on a relative simple case would be.

All advice appreciated.


----------



## mercman (7 Sep 2010)

Robbie, sorry for your loss. I do not know the full details of probate matters and cases, but I do know that if you bring it to a solicitor the charges (ex Vat) can be negotiated. There is a set rate issued by the Law Society but in these times everything can be done by negotiation. Especially as Probate work is normally quite simple. All the Best to you.


----------



## Moneypit (7 Sep 2010)

Personally I'd advise you to do it yourself, I've done it twice now for both parents (granted they both had wills left) but it's not that difficult and certainly a LOT cheaper, I got some ridiculous quotes from Solicitors.  First thing you need to do is apply to the Probate Courts for your 'Grant of Letters of administration' there is about a 12-20 week waiting list for that appointment but once you have that it moves very quickly.  They're quite helpful in there and are usually quite quick to respond to emails.  Link to the application process is [broken link removed]
Hope that helps.


----------



## robbie00 (7 Sep 2010)

Thanks for the quick response I was thinking of trying to do this myself as I know what is still due to be paid out of his estate and paid into his estate. So it does seem straight forward. 

I will have a look on that site and see what it says about starting the probate.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## TLC (7 Sep 2010)

We did it for my mother-in-law & the local probate office were very helpful.  There will of course be some fees involved, but for a simple process the mother-in-laws solicitor (and my brother-in-laws too) wanted 1.5% the value of the estate plus expenses, which in all honesty was outrageous considering there was a will & it was straight forward.  So if at all possible save yourselves some money. Sorry for your loss & best of luck.  An update at some stage in the future would be very helpful to others if you can manage it.


----------



## mathepac (7 Sep 2010)

@robbie00, condolences on your loss, but please be very careful about undertaking any work in relation to your late father's property.

According to your first post your father died without leaving a will, in other words he died intestate, therefore a grant of probate cannot be extracted, and a grant of administration may need to be applied for.

Please have a look at this information http://www.citizensinformation.ie/c...seds-estate/what_happens_the_deceaseds_estate

Legally there are certain things that need to be done and there are, as detailed in the site above, divisions set down in law in relation to who gets what proportion of your late father's property (with certain stipulations about the family home, etc).


----------



## robbie00 (7 Sep 2010)

Hi Thanks again everyone for the responses. I have already gotten the family home signed over into my mothers name as I have checked this out and without a will she still gets the half of the house.

I know the rest of the estate that is left is to pay the small amount owed out and anything that is left is to be split 2/3rds to my mother and 1/3 of the estate between myself and my 3 brothers. 

It all seems straight forward from what I know. I know what needs to be paid out and what is of value to the estate. So hopefully it would be straight forward.

Thanks for all the advice as its appreciated as I didnt have a clue what was involved until I started looking online.

Cheers,
rob


----------

